# Buffered aspirin no longer available in stores?



## chic (Aug 24, 2019)

I used to buy this buffered aspirin all the time at Walgreens. It was really good since regular aspirin gives me upset stomach. I tried to buy some a couple of weeks ago and nada. They told me they do not carry it anymore. I can't find buffered aspirin anywhere except online and there are no deals or discounts plus I have to pay for shipping etc. Does anyone know where to buy buffered aspirin in a brick and mortar store these days? I'd be grateful to know.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 24, 2019)

chic said:


> I used to buy this buffered aspirin all the time at Walgreens. It was really good since regular aspirin gives me upset stomach. I tried to buy some a couple of weeks ago and nada. They told me they do not carry it anymore. I can't find buffered aspirin anywhere except online and there are no deals or discounts plus I have to pay for shipping etc. Does anyone know where to buy buffered aspirin in a brick and mortar store these days? I'd be grateful to know.


@chic I went to the Bufferin site and it said Walmart and Walgreens. They also sell online and it _says_ free shipping-

_https://www.bufferin.com/#comprar_


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 24, 2019)

Try coated aspirin, Target and Walmart carry it in 500 count bottles for less than $4.00.


----------



## chic (Aug 24, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> @chic I went to the Bufferin site and it said Walmart and Walgreens. They also sell online and it _says_ free shipping-
> 
> _https://www.bufferin.com/#comprar_



Thanks Radish, but whatever they say online, Walgreens doesn't carry it IN STORE. I have found the ocassional bottle of Bufferin at a Stop & Shop store I sometimes go too but they don't always have it. Ebay has some available, but I'd like to just grab it at the store. There is no Walmart close to where I live so I've never been there and don't know what they carry.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Aug 24, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Try coated aspirin, Target and Walmart carry it in 500 count bottles for less than $4.00.


Correct. It may be called 'safety coated' or 'enteric coated'. But, it works differently and may or may not work for you as far as stomach issues.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 24, 2019)

chic said:


> Thanks Radish, but whatever they say online, Walgreens doesn't carry it IN STORE. I have found the ocassional bottle of Bufferin at a Stop & Shop store I sometimes go too but they don't always have it. Ebay has some available, but I'd like to just grab it at the store. There is no Walmart close to where I live so I've never been there and don't know what they carry.


Get it online with free shipping


----------



## terry123 (Aug 24, 2019)

Try ordering online with Walmart.  I buy trash bags, etc  along with over the counter items with free shipping. I hate going to Walmart but we gave a great one in Friendswood and I go once a month. It is large with great customer service and a McDonalds if I want a good cup of coffee on my way home.


----------



## chic (Aug 25, 2019)

retiredtraveler said:


> Correct. It may be called 'safety coated' or 'enteric coated'. But, it works differently and may or may not work for you as far as stomach issues.



No it wouldn't. Buffered is the way for me to go.


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 4, 2019)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tri-Buffer...310146&hash=item41b416633b:g:JgYAAOSwbopZRnVv
I buy all my dye free ibuprofen on ebay.  Make sure I take the tab on food in my stomach.   I get good deals for my joint issues on ebay, free shipping.


----------



## chic (Sep 5, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tri-Buffer...310146&hash=item41b416633b:g:JgYAAOSwbopZRnVv
> I buy all my dye free ibuprofen on ebay.  Make sure I take the tab on food in my stomach.   I get good deals for my joint issues on ebay, free shipping.



I don't take ibuprofen or acetaminophen because both can have a negative impact on the liver. I guess I'll have to buy online and plan in advance. It's so much nicer to just go to a store and buy what you need and come home with it.


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 5, 2019)

chic said:


> I don't take ibuprofen or acetaminophen because both can have a negative impact on the liver. I guess I'll have to buy online and plan in advance. It's so much nicer to just go to a store and buy what you need and come home with it.



Your welcome.


----------

